# Dubai Financial Market (DFM) Brokers - Which one is the best?



## Zexotic (Sep 3, 2011)

I'm planning to get an investor number and start online trading of securities on the DFM. Does anyone have experience with the brokers here? What I'm looking for specifically is a good online platform as I'll be only trading online, good customer service/response and any other charges applicable other than the fees mentioned below.

Here is the list of brokers:

Dubai Financial Market, PJSC

For some data, I've e-mailed a few brokers. Have received a response from Mashreq Securities. they have a brokerage fees of 0.275% + 10aed with a minimum fee of 75aed. From what I understand that this fees is the same for all brokers. So my question is more about service quality and any other hidden/monthly charges if any.


----------

